# распараллеливание задач на Turion X2 (аналог AMD DC Opt-zer)

## flesh1911

Есть ли возможность в Linux вообще и в Gentoo в частности распараллелить одну задачу на 2 ядра? Например, я запускаю программу, интенсивно использующую процессор и она выполняется на 2 ядрах параллельно, причем сама программа специально для этого не оптимизирована. То есть я хочу добиться того же эффекта, что дает AMD Double Core Optimizer.

----------

## ArtSh

Интересно, как Вы себе это представляете? А если там условный переход каждые три операции? Может быть Вам надо привязать один процесс к одному ядру, а все остальные к другому?

----------

## flesh1911

Не знаю, в мастдае же как-то делается. Пример: без Double Core Optimizer у меня игра (PES 2008) подтормаживает, а с ним идет довольно гладко.

----------

## user11

Впервые слышу о такой фиче. Если верить гуглу, люди пишут, что это просто какая-то заплатка какой-то AMD-шной проблемы: http://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews/22697.shtml

А вообще, задача распараллеливания процесса между имеющимися процессорами - задача известная, фундаментальная, и хорошо решённая. Тут сложно придумать что-то новое. Ось здесь обычно выполняет сильно вспомогательную роль, и, как правило, выполяет её очень хорошо. По крайне мере линукс.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *flesh1911 wrote:*   

> Есть ли возможность в Linux вообще и в Gentoo в частности распараллелить одну задачу на 2 ядра? Например, я запускаю программу, интенсивно использующую процессор и она выполняется на 2 ядрах параллельно, причем сама программа специально для этого не оптимизирована. То есть я хочу добиться того же эффекта, что дает AMD Double Core Optimizer.

 

Этот оптимизатор скорее всего делает нечто другое: я думаю что он принуждает ОС выделить одно из ядер только процессу игры (в твоем случае). Никакого распараллеливания тут нет, а скорей даже наоборот  :Wink: 

Ядро Linux с этой задачей по идее должно справляться на ура, и безо всяких оптимизаторов  :Wink: 

----------

